# New from SWFL



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Rwhellmer said:


> New member here from the swfl. My name is Ryan. Currently a painter in a Chevrolet dealership body shop but going through the application process with the fire department. Read over many threads on this forum forever and finally decided to join up. Looking to start a project with either a gheenoe hull or some sort of fiberglass skiff hull. Let me know if anyone has any leads on anything! Thanks!


Welcome! Try this for $1200: https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/6200938153.html


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Somebody in Gainesville was selling an older Gheenoe for $250 yesterday. I'll see if I can find the ad again.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Rwhellmer said:


> New member here from the swfl. My name is Ryan. Currently a painter in a Chevrolet dealership body shop but going through the application process with the fire department. Read over many threads on this forum forever and finally decided to join up. Looking to start a project with either a gheenoe hull or some sort of fiberglass skiff hull. Let me know if anyone has any leads on anything! Thanks!


Welcome man. What chevy dealership you working at? Also I have a skiff project that is about 80% finished with brand new trailer and mariner 30hp with electric start and trim. Willing to sell it for 1500. Let me know if interested I can text you some pics.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks man! I'm at sunset. I've actually got a trailer and motor to play with. Pretty much just looking for a hull but I'd still be interested to see what you've got! My number is 540-273-3045.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Rwhellmer said:


> Thanks man! I'm at sunset. I've actually got a trailer and motor to play with. Pretty much just looking for a hull but I'd still be interested to see what you've got! My number is 540-273-3045.


I thought I had pics in my phone, I'll try to take some tomorrow.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

N


CodyW said:


> I thought I had pics in my phone, I'll try to take some tomorrow.


o problem!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Somebody in Gainesville was selling an older Gheenoe for $250 yesterday. I'll see if I can find the ad again.


Sorry, it looks like it sold almost as soon as it went up.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

yobata said:


> Welcome! Try this for $1200: https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/6200938153.html


Yobata, where do you guys find all these Starfishers?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

1shotmike said:


> Yobata, where do you guys find all these Starfishers?


Lol this is technically a Mitchell but yeah similar hulls... there are so many of these skiffs from the late 60s thru the early 90s. I think they were build originally in groveland, fl?


----------

